# FE Exam Oct. 2008



## m151755 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hello people,

I'm two years out of school, feel pretty fresh, but have always been a wreck when studying for a big test. I feel like I can't learn enough and I'm afraid that some problems on the test will fly right over my head. How should I prepare for this test? My background is mechanical. Should I do the general or mechanical? Which is easier? Are the answers equally weighed? What sample exams are similar/identical to this upcoming exam in October? I greatly appreciate any advise. Thanks people...


----------



## Casey (Jun 20, 2008)

All you need to do is buy this book

http://ppi2pass.com/"the other board"/PPIShop_ct_FEEXAM

Grab your class notes from your first two years of college/university and you are good to go!


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 20, 2008)

PM section is half as many quests, weighted twice as much. I am of civil background, most likely taking the general section. there is the argument to take the pm section of your discipline, and the argument to just take the general, needing only the FERM to study from, and thats what I'm leaning towards. I got all summer to study (no job to speak of) but finding out a lot of crap that i'm just not wrapping my brain around (Laplace transforms, z-transforms :wacko: ) No f'n clue. . . .

good luck in your efforts -


----------



## Casey (Jun 20, 2008)

I say go general on both AM and PM... and the argument is, why study extra material when you don't have to?

And if you can do the questions in the FERM easily, then you should be fine for the test. The questions in the FERM are a little bit harder than what is on the exam.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 21, 2008)

They have LaPlace and z-transforms on the general FE? Wow!


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 21, 2008)

I hope not! - But Lindeburg's got em in the math section of the manual (w/ differential eq's). . .


----------



## m151755 (Jun 21, 2008)

Casey said:


> I say go general on both AM and PM... and the argument is, why study extra material when you don't have to?
> 
> And if you can do the questions in the FERM easily, then you should be fine for the test. The questions in the FERM are a little bit harder than what is on the exam.


Cool!!! Lindenburg material is actually a bit harder than the FE Exam. What about the afternoon (general)? How should I study for this? I hear nothing out there comes close to what is seen on the FE Exam. Is this true?


----------



## Casey (Jun 21, 2008)

m151755 said:


> Cool!!! Lindenburg material is actually a bit harder than the FE Exam. What about the afternoon (general)? How should I study for this? I hear nothing out there comes close to what is seen on the FE Exam. Is this true?


For the PM general I would still stick with what I said above; Lindenburg and your course notes are all you need. I didn't find the afternoon significantly harder than the morning... Some questions just had a few extra steps, that's all.

Also, get yourself a copy of the FE formula book (or whatever they call it) from the NCEES webpage and use it as you study. If you need to look up a formula, refer to the NCEES book instead of the FERM. This will be helpful for you in the exam.

Note: when printing off the exam book, make sure you have the pages in the right order (i.e. if page 5 should be on the right side, then make sure you print it out that way).... or I think you can buy the book, but I wouldn't bother.... My association gave me a copy when I signed up for the exam anyways.


----------



## EM_PS (Jun 21, 2008)

Lindeburg's material better be f'n harder!! Cripes, magna cum laude, and i'm stumbling thru some of those sample problems. . . :brickwall:


----------



## Casey (Jun 21, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> Lindeburg's material better be f'n harder!! Cripes, magna cum laude, and i'm stumbling thru some of those sample problems. . . :brickwall:



Would you like a hug?


----------



## mudpuppy (Jun 22, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> I hope not! - But Lindeburg's got em in the math section of the manual (w/ differential eq's). . .


Don't know if other disciplines use these transforms, but I would only expect a few questions that use these transforms on the EE afternoon--and none in the morning.



error_matrix said:


> Lindeburg's material better be f'n harder!! Cripes, magna cum laude, and i'm stumbling thru some of those sample problems. . . :brickwall:


Feel free ask questions here.


----------



## m151755 (Jun 22, 2008)

Is the exam equally weighed? Are the number of A's equal to the number of B's (ex. A's = B's = C's = D's)? I think I'm going with the general afternoon. A co-worker (w/ mechanical background), going into the afternoon portion, said they were given the opportunity to look over the test booklet to decide on the afternoon disciplne before taking the test. He went with general simply because he saw that the mechanical section included...HVAC, Control Systems, Heat Transfer, and more in-depth mechanical problems. He said the general's tough mechanical problems were equivalent to the easy problems in the mechanical afternoon.

I think (for a mechanical) going general is the way to go. If the exam answers are equally weighed, then this test should'nt be that hard.


----------



## Vinsanity (Jun 22, 2008)

If you plan to take FE Gen AM and PM , Differential Eqn and Advance math will come out in the PM section, this is in sequence FE Pts system for FE Gen AM and PM, and study it by importance.

1. Math

2. Mechanics Statics/Dynamics

3. Fluids

4. Thermo.

5. Chem.

6. Elect

7. Mat Prop

8. Prob Stats

9. Eng. Economics

10. Strength Mat

11. Ethics

12. Computer

13. Biology

Good Luck!


----------



## K. Gandhi (Jul 24, 2008)

Is anyone trying to sell their FERM? I am ready to buy USED! If so contact me.

Thanks,

Kunjal



m151755 said:


> Hello people,
> I'm two years out of school, feel pretty fresh, but have always been a wreck when studying for a big test. I feel like I can't learn enough and I'm afraid that some problems on the test will fly right over my head. How should I prepare for this test? My background is mechanical. Should I do the general or mechanical? Which is easier? Are the answers equally weighed? What sample exams are similar/identical to this upcoming exam in October? I greatly appreciate any advise. Thanks people...


----------



## Sportyyyy (Jul 29, 2008)

mudpuppy said:


> They have LaPlace and z-transforms on the general FE? Wow!


That they do.

My biggest issue was being so drained mentally (after the AM session) while taking the PM. I kept thinking, "Man, I wish I could look at what I did on the AM portion."


----------



## Katiebug (Jul 29, 2008)

Ugh, now my state board says they never got my Verification of Education form from my alma mater. The university registrar claims it was mailed weeks ago, and that they mailed it to the correct address.

The state board sent me a letter dated July 25th indicating that if they didn't get the form before August 1st, I would not be able to take the exam until next April! Since the board insists on the university mailing the form directly, I would have had to hand-carry the form to the registrar today, watch them fill it out, and pay for Priority Mail to get it the 30 miles from the university to the state office building by Thursday.

The lady at the state board was very casual about it, like it's no big deal to have to wait until April to take the exam. She said to just wait and "eventually" the form would arrive. I was NOT pleased.


----------



## C-Dog (Jul 29, 2008)

OMG!!! To say you are not pleased is probably downplaying it. I can't believe they only notify you 5 days prior to getting it due.

What are you going to do?


----------



## Katiebug (Jul 30, 2008)

C-Dog said:


> OMG!!! To say you are not pleased is probably downplaying it. I can't believe they only notify you 5 days prior to getting it due.
> What are you going to do?


I didn't even have that much notice! The letter was dated the 25th, I got the letter when I got home from work on Monday the 28th, so I realistically had two days to get it dealt with by Thursday. Tuesday was spent in mandatory work related training from 7:30 AM-4:30 PM, not enough time to drive the hour up to Storrs to hand-deliver it to the registrar. I called UConn and offered to drive up this afternoon with a new form and would pay for next-day mail service but the idiot at the registrar's office says they can't handle it same-day (i.e. fill out the form, stamp it with the university seal and get it out in the afternoon mail).

UConn's registrar insists that they sent it back in June and mailed it to the correct address. The state board has no record of getting the form. Part of the problem may be that I graduated under my maiden name but am applying for this using my married name (my maiden name is my legal middle name now). Or, at least that's what the person answering the phone on the state's end has to say about it. UConn had my SSN and other necessary identifying information to match the form up to my graduation record.

Basically, if the board doesn't find it/get it by close of business tomorrow, I'm out of luck to take the exam in October.


----------



## C-Dog (Jul 30, 2008)

That just plain old sucks!

Hopefully the state will find it. They are not willing to budge on the date (maybe have them talk to the Registrars office on a conference call - hear it from the horses mouth...)? Or can the school fax it and mail the "official" copy again?


----------



## PinoyCE (Jul 30, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> PM section is half as many quests, weighted twice as much. I am of civil background, most likely taking the general section. there is the argument to take the pm section of your discipline, and the argument to just take the general, needing only the FERM to study from, and thats what I'm leaning towards. I got all summer to study (no job to speak of) but finding out a lot of crap that i'm just not wrapping my brain around (Laplace transforms, z-transforms :wacko: ) No f'n clue. . . .
> good luck in your efforts -


And I thought I was the only one having difficulty with the Laplace transforms. etc.


----------



## EM_PS (Jul 30, 2008)

Katiebug said:


> Basically, if the board doesn't find it/get it by close of business tomorrow, I'm out of luck to take the exam in October.


Yeah to echo C-Dog's sentiment, that does royally suck! Can't believe that red tape BS - in MI, there is no approval or application needed to the State Board - just to NCEES. And at that, you basically just select your university from a pulldown list, and click on your applicable degree; no transcript, no vouching needed. That really does suck Katiebug, I presume you have been on pace with your studying for the Oct date?


----------



## Katiebug (Jul 31, 2008)

I just called again to see if the board got the verification form - they're checking and will call back.

UConn is being absolutely unhelpful. Not that I expect special treatment, but as an annual donor to the alumni association AND the School of Engineering Dean's Fund, I don't think it's asking too much for them to 1) Get my form sent to the state in a timely fashion given that I sent the request to them more than two months ago, and 2) Lacking that, work to get the request expedited when I discover three days before the deadline that it's not arrived to the state yet.

And yes, I've been studying for the October exam date, and am about a month in to my preparation.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 31, 2008)

Huh. I don't remember Laplace, Fourier or z-transforms on the morning session of the exam. However it's been a long time so maybe I've just forgotten. ldtimer:

The exam specifications don't list any of these transforms for the morning session, so it's pretty sneaky of them if they are asking questions about them in the morning. Laplace shows up in the ME and EE afternoon specs and Fourier and z-transforms show up on the EE afternoon, though.


----------



## Katiebug (Aug 1, 2008)

error_matrix said:


> Can't believe that red tape BS - in MI, there is no approval or application needed to the State Board - just to NCEES. And at that, you basically just select your university from a pulldown list, and click on your applicable degree; no transcript, no vouching needed.


I wish! I had to have three endorsers, get passport photos taken, and have my whole application notarized in addition to the stupid verification form. And that's just for the EIT. :screwloose:

Still no word from the state as to whether or not they found the form. As a taxpayer, I'm starting to get ticked.


----------



## C-Dog (Aug 1, 2008)

Katiebug said:


> I wish! I had to have three endorsers, get passport photos taken, and have my whole application notarized in addition to the stupid verification form. And that's just for the EIT. :screwloose:
> Still no word from the state as to whether or not they found the form. As a taxpayer, I'm starting to get ticked.


The whole CT licensing system is screwed up, they have too many lawers on the board and only 1 engineer (I think).

I hope they found it.


----------



## Katiebug (Aug 15, 2008)

C-Dog said:


> The whole CT licensing system is screwed up, they have too many lawers on the board and only 1 engineer (I think).
> I hope they found it.


Yup, the only engineer on the board is a Civil prof from UConn. The rest are very obviously political appointees. I think there's one person in the licensing services department who handles all of the engineering and surveying licensing tasks.

They apparently found the form - none of my phone calls to the state got me any further than "We don't have it, and you probably won't be taking the exam in October." I stopped reviewing 2 weeks ago, only to get a letter in the mail today saying that the board reviewed me and deemed me eligible to take the exam, and a packet to send in to take the test.

Now to get caught up again in studying!


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 15, 2008)

Katiebug said:


> Yup, the only engineer on the board is a Civil prof from UConn. The rest are very obviously political appointees. I think there's one person in the licensing services department who handles all of the engineering and surveying licensing tasks.
> They apparently found the form - none of my phone calls to the state got me any further than "We don't have it, and you probably won't be taking the exam in October." I stopped reviewing 2 weeks ago, only to get a letter in the mail today saying that the board reviewed me and deemed me eligible to take the exam, and a packet to send in to take the test.
> 
> Now to get caught up again in studying!


At least they found the paperwork. Good luck with the renewed study effort


----------



## K Doan (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi, i'm having the same problems like you used to have last summer when you posted this topic. Except! I just graduated on Dec 2008, and now planning on taking the FE on Oct 2009, some of the topics are still fresh in my mind, but it's only a few. I'm afraid that i don't have enough time to Review all materials for this test, and the problems that i have is my problem solving skill are slower than other examinees. I never take this test before and also hear a lot of comments about it (positive and negative). I have enougth study materials already, but unfornately don't know where to start, and what strategies, to apply, etc.. any advise will help!

Thank you in advance!

K. Doan

PS: I planned to take the Civil DS in the P.M section


----------

